# Μερικά -ως πολλά- ποιήματά μου



## Hellegennes (Oct 22, 2014)

*Γράφω άρα Υπάρχω - Στον Καιρό της Λήθης (32)*

Κι ας ζω για πάντα στοιχειωμένος,
περιστοιχισμένος από κορμιά, νεκρά κορμιά που στροβιλίζονται,
που παραπαίουν μεθυσμένα και ζητούν μέσ' στην απόγνωση λίγη αλήθεια,
να τα λυτρώσει απ' τα ψέματα, τον βούρκο και την ζάλη.
Να μην λυπούνται πια, να μην κοιμούνται σαν νεκρά στα πεζοδρόμια.

Αλήθεια, θα 'θελα αλήθεια περισσότερη.
Να λάμψει με το φως του ήλιου και να κρύψει κάθε μια σκιά,
να την εξαφανίσει διά παντός από τον κόσμο·
μόνο φως να μείνει, καυτό, αληθινό - σαν αίμα, σαν ουίσκι και κρασί.

Μεθυσμένη η νύχτα ξανά τσαλαβουτάει στα παλιά.
Ανασύρει αναμνήσεις, άλλες τετριμμένες
κι άλλες ξεχασμένες τόσο που έχουν μείνει σαν σκιές να μας ορίζουν.
Τι να γνωρίζουν και οι έρημες οι λάμιες;
Πνιγήκανε χρόνια πολλά πριν το σκοτάδι της αυγής.

Ούτε πηγής ούτε ανάσας το αποτύπωμα μού μένει στο μυαλό.
Μονάχα δέντρα σκιερά, ποτάμια που κυλάνε,
ανάμεσα σε ψηλά φαράγγια και σκιερά δάση.
Θυμάμαι πώς η αιώρα με νανούριζε στημένη σε δυο δέντρα.
Θυμάμαι πώς η αγάπη με νανούριζε και η στοργή.
Θυμάμαι ακόμα πράγματα που θα 'θελα να είχα ξεχάσει,
μα είναι λίγα αυτά και η δύναμή τους έχει σβήσει.
Αδύναμα μού φωνάζουν και με κοροϊδεύουνε.

Κι όσο για το αύριο; Ποιος ξέρει, αλήθεια;
Αλήθεια... μόνο εκείνο θέλω να πω:
_"Είθε ποτέ να μην σε πάρει από κάτω ή πέσεις σε λήθαργο βαθύ.
Η καταιγίδα θα δώσει την θέση της στο μπλε του ουρανού,
σαν τον παλιό σκοπό απ' την ψυχή σου ανασύρεις"._


_*Τετάρτη 22 Οκτωβρίου του 2014*_


----------



## Hellegennes (Mar 24, 2015)

*Μικρός Τάφος*


Κατοικώ στο ποτάμι,
κατοικώ στη σιωπή του βουνού·
του ήλιου που ψήνει την άμμο στην παραλία την άδεια,
την ξεχασμένη στο τέλος του Μάρτη.

Κατοικώ στη σπηλιά την υγρή,
στη βουή του δάσους του γκρίζου.
Στης λίμνης τις καλαμιές κατοικώ,
που κοιμάται η πάπια που ξεγέλασε τον κυνηγό.

Κατοικώ στο σκοτάδι,
στο ποτάμι το μαύρο, του Άδη.
Στο Χάρο έχω δώσει το μαύρο πετράδι,
ένα βράδυ χωρίς άστρα και χωρίς αναπνοή.

Κατοικώ στον γκρεμό.
Στο άδειο χωράφι με το έρημο στάχυ·
στον κίτρινο λόφο, στο ωχρό το λιβάδι.
Φυσάει. Ο ήλιος κοιτάει· πονάει· και κρύβεται.
Μαζεύεται πίσω απ' τα βουνά και γλείφει τις πληγές του.

Κατοικώ στην πέτρα που στέκει στου ξέφωτου την άκρη.
Θ' αφήσω ένα δάκρυ και θα πάω να ζήσω στα σύννεφα,
κατοικώντας παντού, όπου κανένας άλλος δεν κατοικεί.


_*Κυριακή 13 Ιουλίου του 2014*_


----------



## Hellegennes (Apr 14, 2015)

*Blogged from my memory*


Once, I remember a lady stopped me and asked for directions.
I sent her her way and she thanked me dearly,
even though it was but four words I spoke.

It's a funny thing with giving directions;
I never forget the people who helped me
or the ones who I helped myself.
There are instances where I can't recall the faces or names,
of people I've met the previous day,
and spent a whole night talking to,
but I never seem to forget the helpers
or the helpees (if this is even English).

Why this happens I don't know.
It coud be the power of gratitude and the joy of helping.
But it's still odd how I can't remember much more recent faces.

That been said, I don't believe it is information worth sharing
with anyone else than a psychiatrist.
I'm still hoping though to find a soulmate with the same defect,
so I can answer the most trivial question a man has to ask:
Do they remember me?


_*Δευτέρα 18 Ιουνίου του 2012*_


----------



## Hellegennes (Apr 14, 2015)

*Induce me not*


I fear not to be alone,
I fear not to die,
what I only fear is the truth.
Why I linger is why I write.
This very moment,
on an empty room,
on a coldish night,
by a darkened window,
widow of my own making,
passenger having no delight
nor any meaningful destination.

I fear not to be judged.
I fear no morbid morgue.
I only fear you.
And I have no means to fight you.


_*29 Νοεμβρίου του 2010*_


----------



## Hellegennes (Jun 24, 2015)

*Ήξερα ένα Πλοίο - ...που το Λέγανε Κατρίνα

Κι έπειτα ήρθε η οικονομική ύφεση και μπλα-μπλα και όλοι ψόφησαν και ζήσαμε εμείς καλύτερα αμήν.

Και μετά ξυπνήσαμε. Ή ξυπνήσανε. Γιατί κάποιοι κοιμόντουσαντουιτς τον ύπνο του δικαίου. Και βασικά δεν μου καίγεται καρφί αν ήταν του δικαίου ή του αδίκου, αυτά για τα οποία νοιάζομαι δεν κοστολογούνται. Ναι, κλισέ με ρίγανη, αλλά συνήθως οι αλήθειες δεν κρύβουν και καμμιά πρωτοτυπία. Σε κάθε περίπτωση, το θέμα δεν είναι τι χρωστάει ποιος και σε ποιον γιατί τον λογαριασμό τον χάσαμε και τώρα χέσ'τα. Το θέμα είναι ποια γραμμή ακολουθεί και σε ποια μεριά του στρατοπέδου στέκεται κανείς. Και δικαίως, συμβαίνει ό,τι και στον πόλεμο. Πολλοί δεν θέλουν να πολεμήσουν γιατί ούτε φταίνε ούτε ήταν δική τους επιλογή. Απλά βρέθηκαν εκεί από σπόντα. Και σαφώς θέλουν να επιλέξουν να μην πρέπει να επιλέξουν μεριά στρατοπέδου. Ακόμη κι έτσι, το δικαίωμα επιλογής ψόφησε και το κηδέψαμε προχθές. Σήμερα ή θα επιλέξεις ή θα επιλεγείς προς αποχώρηση. Και υπάρχει μεγάλη ουρά στο αποχωρητήριο. Μην μιλήσουμε και γι' αυτούς που έχουν ακράτεια γιατί πραγματικά θα το χέσουμε το ζήτημα.

Αλλά η μεγάλη αλήθεια είναι αλλού. Η ειλικρίνεια πέθανε. "Τρομερή ανακάλυψη", θα σπεύσουν ορισμένοι να πουν. Αλλά δεν ξέρουν πόσο άδικο έχουν. Μέχρι χθες μπορούσε κάποιος να πει την αλήθεια και να την γλυτώσει, αφού κανείς δεν ήξερε την τύφλα του και η γνώμη ήταν τόσο προνόμιο όσο και η γαλλική μουστάρδα. Σήμερα όλοι έχουν γνώμη (όχι απλώς οι ξερόλες Έλληνες) και κανείς πλέον δεν μπορεί να τους την στερήσει. Έτσι και κανείς δεν μπορεί πια να πει αλήθεια. Ο έντιμος πολιτικός πέθανε, αν υπήρξε ποτέ τέτοιο πράγμα. Τουλάχιστον χθες μπορούσε να υπάρξει· σήμερα όχι. Και δεν ξέρω τι είναι πιο ενοχλητικό. Το να το ξέρω ή να το μαθαίνω τελευταίος; Ή μάλλον η σειρά λίγη σημασία έχει. Σημασία έχει η συνειδητοποίηση της αφέλειας. Θα μου πει κανείς, "καλά ρε μάγκα, είσαι τόσο μαλάκας ή απλώς τον παίζεις ανηλεώς;" Και θα έχει δίκιο εν μέρει, όχι γιατί τον παίζω ανηλεώς (αυτό είναι ευαίσθητο προσωπικό δεδομένο) αλλά γιατί άργησα απίστευτα να συνειδητοποιήσω πόσο σε βάθος πηγαίνει το κακό. Το καλό -ή κακό- είναι ότι είμαι τουλάχιστον ο πρώτος που το συνειδητοποιεί σ' αυτήν την κλίμακα (οι υπόλοιποι συνειδητοποιώ ότι ακόμη κοιμούνται).

Και ναι, το πρόβλημα δεν είναι απλώς μια παγκόσμια κρίση και ποσώς είναι οι ευσεβείς πόθοι των απάντων παλαιο-νεο-μοντερνο-ντεμι-κομμουνιστών, αναρχικών και λοιπών σε -ων. Και φυσικότατα δεν πάμε για νέες τάξεις, καταστροφές και λοιπά παρατράγουδα. Το πρόβλημα είναι ότι θα συνεχίσουμε να ζούμε ακριβώς το ίδιο όνειρο σε βάθος χρόνου μεγαλύτερο από όσο έχει κανένας συνειδητοποιήσει. Κανείς δεν έχει πάρει χαμπάρι τι είδους κύκλος είναι αυτός στον οποίο βρισκόμαστε. Μπήκαμε σε ένα loop που δεν έχουμε ξαναμπεί και ανάθεμά με αν έχει break clause. Το πρόβλημα είναι ότι αυτό δεν θα τελειώσει ποτέ. Τα πράγματα έχουν σταματήσει να κάνουν τον κύκλο τους, όπως έλεγαν κάποτε. Κι αυτοί που δεν έχουν δουλειά ή αυτοί που πεινάνε; Υπάρχουν δυο ορατές λύσεις: μετανάστευση ή θάνατος. Θα είναι φαντάζομαι το νέο σύνθημα της εποχής. Α και δεν ισχύει μόνο εδώ. Παντού. Δεν έχει σημασία άλλωστε αν θα μεταναστεύσει κανείς σε πιο εύρωστη, οικονομικά, χώρα. Η ουσία είναι η πράξη.

Και κάπου εδώ σταματάω γιατί τίποτα απ' αυτά δεν έχει νόημα. Ούτε είχε ούτε θα έχει. Ή μάλλον θα αποκτήσει ιστορική αξία αν και ποτέ βγούμε από το loop, που προσωπικά δεν πιστεύω με τίποτα. Ούτε σε επαναστάσεις πιστεύω ούτε σε θυμούς ούτε σε εξεγέρσεις ούτε σε συγκίνηση. Όποια κίνηση ήταν να γίνει έγινε. Τα τραίνα τα χάσαμε εδώ και καιρό, πείτε bye bye στην Αλεξάνδρεια που χάσατε.

Κλείστε και την πόρτα φεύγοντας.


Δευτέρα 20 Σεπτεμβρίου του 2010*


----------



## Hellegennes (Jul 18, 2015)

*When the Wolves Howl - Voices Along the Coast*

Some years after, I find myself heading for the old tower.
Windy the coast as it is -as it has always been-
I find myself reaching for a cover.
As I stroll along the path, laid with wooden planks,
I hear the wind whispering; gibberish, as it always does.
But wait... this time it's different. I can hear voices calling.
I can hear distinct words, if unrelated to each other.
I can hear seagulls dipping in my mind, hauling up memories and words,
reaching from the deepest inner mind, melodies resurface and drown the silent, windy coast.
Silent, for the wind today makes no sound at all.
I tighten the grip on the book I carry with me.
I try and focus on the shimmering horizon of the sea.
So calm a picture, yet so windy all around, both outside and inside.
I stray off the path and reach for the shore. I hearken.
The voices are circling and calling me by names strange;
names that I do not remember having.

No other sound. No sound except the voice. A single voice, now,
saying things I cannot understand; things that maybe I am not willing to grasp.
It says to me I am there, yet there I am, without a doubt, and the reminder bears no meaning.
Or so it would seem to me.
It whispers things I should not forget, yet things I have forgotten.
Stop thinking, the voice says. Stop making up your mind for things that now not matter.
Stay there, by the tree. Stay and sit under its fleeting, feeble shadow.
Leave this land in purest silence, leave its slumpering, pale, old morning.
Leave the sun to set in silence and to rise anew in morning drowsy.
Say goodnight to hoist and shadow, say goodbye to fleet and berry,
say your last and only sorry, to the land that once your home was,
on this dull and grayish coast, on this windy winter midday,
say your wistful wishful prayer, even though you pray not ever.

Then the voice became a million whispering winds,
blowing from the East, the West, the South and North.
Then like glass which in a million pieces shutter,
voice by voice the wind diminished and to proper silence ended.
Blowing from across the turbulent ocean, reaching from within forgotten memories,
startling grass and shuttering silence, wind anew; the small tree wobbles.
Right beside it, under its shadow; fleeting, feeble, faint and pallid,
I lay down and topple over on the grassy slope below it.
I remember, as I tipple, from the single whiskey bottle,
all the things the voices shouted, deep within the rocky silence,
on that drowsy, dreary noon.

After the bottle was over, I pushed myself up and resumed my stroll along the coast.
All in winter, all in silence, all in windy Monday brilliance,
in the land the sun shines wistful, pale and dotty, clear and wobbly
All in secret sacred scripture, listing knights and dames and royals,
all in cosy slumpering madness.


_*Παρασκευή 09 Αυγούστου του 2013*_


----------

